# Zapette...



## Gnome (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Ca fait maintenant quelques mois que je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPhone et je dois dire qu'au vue des applications proposées il y a du choix seulement il y a un "mais". Je m'explique : je m'échine depuis quelques temps à trouver une app de télécommande pour iPhone, jusqu'ici vous allez me dire qu'il y en a une palanqués. Il juste des applications pas l'Application avec un grand A.  

Je recherche en faite un jumeau de salling clicker pour iPhone, pour ceux qui sont titulaire d'un mobile tournant sous Windaube ou autre, c'est une application plus que fantastique. (Voici ici  le lien pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas)

Car en faite je recherche ce jumeau pour la bonne et simple raison que en plus de faire zapette il vous baisse le son du mac lorsque vous recevez un appel et affiche à l'écran de l'ordinateur le nom du correspondant qui cherche à vous joindre. Vous pouvez également éteindre votre machine etc...

Bref y aurait il parmi vous quelqu'un qui aurai trouvé cette perle rare ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (30 Août 2010)

Salut,
Je vais me permettre de te poser une question car je ne suis pas certain d'avoir bien compris ce que tu recherches.

En fait tu contrôles ton ordinateur par le biais de salling clicker et tu souhaiterai pourvoir également avoir une fonction "affichage visuel sur ordi lors d'un appel" ?. Je te pose cette question car je suis à la recherche en vain de cette fonction 

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse et désolé de ne pas avoir pu répondre à ta requête.


----------

